# Installing Different Sizes Of RAM



## wdf123

Hi I currently have 256mb RAM PC2100 in my computer and am thinking of andding an additional 512mb or even 1gb of RAM. My question is whether is it okay to add a single 512 stick of ram or even a single 1gb stick to the 256 mb alerady installed or do the sticks of ram have to be the same size i.e 2 x 256mb sticks, 5 x 512mb etc or would it be ok to have a 256mb with a 512ms stick or a 1gb?

Many thanks


----------



## MunkyPhil

You can usually put in any combination of RAM into older boards (I assume it's fairly old given that you already have PC2100). You should be able to safely put in a new stick of any capacity but I would check your motherboard manual first for any capacity or speed considerations first (your manual is a goldmine of info). If you don't have a manual post back with the motherboard model you have (there should be some ID on the board itself) or install and use SandraLite from my signature below to find the info you need. We'll look into it for you.


----------



## Guest

I agree with MunkyPhil, you had better check your motherboard's manual to see what capacity ram it can take (I bet it's 2GB maximum). Also, you can install different size ram's with no problems. Only when running in dual channel do you need to install matched sized pairs (timings can be different though and still work). Your board is fairly old, so dual channel may not be supported, check manual for that also.

good luck!


----------



## blackduck30

also remember that your board will only run at the slowest speed of ram you have installed so installing faster ram will have no effect speed wise


----------



## wdf123

Thanks Munkyphil, Chin and Blackduck30 for your advice.

You are right the manual is a goldmine of information, I have been looking into the manual for a while now and found lots of useful information from it.

Yeah Blackduck30, I'll remember to keep the RAM at PC2100 as RAM runs at the slowest of all the RAM stick's speed that are installed.

Its says that it can support 3GB of ram at pc2100/1600, but with only 2 banks at PC3200 and 4 banks at PC2700.

Does banks refer to the slots I have for my RAM, as I have 3 slots for RAM, so was curious why it talks about 4 banks in my manual concerning PC2700?


----------



## speedster123

Please report what motherboard and cpu are currently installed. We need your system specs to convey the best advice.


----------

